

Apple hires former EPA chief Lisa Jackson - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/corporate-responsibility/apple-hires-former-epa-chief-lisa-jackson.html

======
zoowar
aka Richard Windsor [http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-
politics/2013/may...](http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-
politics/2013/may/1/new-emails-epa-chief-pretended-be-richard-windsor/)

